# Past Month Purchases



## crystrill (Mar 10, 2009)

Bought these from work on Sunday. (I work at a CCO). My job makes me BA-ROKE!
-Bobbi Brown conditioning brush cleaner
-Firehouse & Boom nail polish
-Petticoat skinfinish
-Dipdown fluidline
-MAC eyelash curler
-Heatherette Trio 1 (this isn't for me)
-Prep + Prime lip refinisher
-Clinique total turnaround concentrate
-Eyeshadows:  lilac touch, mineral, fade, moon flower, chill, glamour check, bold and brazen, melton mauve (not in sync with the picture)





Not sure if you can see everything.
-Free Tote
-Medium makeup bag
-Purse Mirror
-Keychain Mirror
-All 3 Nail polishes
-Both blush
-3 lipglasses
-Sweet Strawberry Lipstick
-Both e/s quads





Creme Angelaise cremesheen glass. NEW FAVORITE GLOSS! And I think I already lost it! lol. And Milk in my Coffee or whatever it's called lipstick.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 10, 2009)

nice haul girl.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Mar 10, 2009)

Cream in my Coffee l/s is my favorite lipstick of all time at the moment.


----------



## makeba (Mar 10, 2009)

wonderful haul!!! enjoy it all! i would be Broke too if i worked for a cco


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 10, 2009)

Lovely haul.


----------



## littletidbit30 (Mar 10, 2009)

GREAT HAUL!!!  I am so jealous!  I totally need to get to that CCO!!!!!!  I have wanted Petticoat forever and the prices on ebay are outrageous!


----------



## crystrill (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littletidbit30* 

 
_GREAT HAUL!!!  I am so jealous!  I totally need to get to that CCO!!!!!!  I have wanted Petticoat forever and the prices on ebay are outrageous!_

 
LMAO I bought the last one. We got a few in and it was gone in like a day!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 10, 2009)

Lovely haul! I'm thinking about getting Vestral White nail lacquer since I like white nail polishes for french manicures. I have Petticoat and it's pretty!


----------



## littletidbit30 (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_LMAO I bought the last one. We got a few in and it was gone in like a day!_

 
That is how my luck goes!


----------



## crystrill (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Lovely haul! I'm thinking about getting Vestral White nail lacquer since I like white nail polishes for french manicures. I have Petticoat and it's pretty!_

 
They have that at my CCO in non-HK packaging. I know, I wasted like 7 bucks buying the HK one but it "matched". Or at least that's how I'm rationalizing it in my head knowing I make no sense.


----------



## eidetica (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, no, it does have to match. Part of the set- I understand completely. All the HK has to be part of the HK set. 

And that is an awesome haul. I feel much less panicked about buying every badger brush at Coastal Scents now... LOLRL! Big ole package, and so far very nice brushes.


----------



## choosychick (Mar 13, 2009)

Awesome purchases!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 15, 2009)

Great haul!!


----------

